# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Market Shifts

## FallingReign

Heads up!

Due to the recent bot banwave market prices are increasing so make sure you get all your mats now!

----------


## Gson25

A little to late bud

----------


## FallingReign

Its still news to many people, as it was to me a few hours ago. 
Prices are still on the rise and it will take some time before they plateau

----------


## kindbudz

> Heads up!
> 
> Due to the recent bot banwave market prices are increasing so make sure you get all your mats now!


lol. 3 days late homie.

wouldnt be surprised if its just another person who got theirs IN BULK early and now posting to try to jack up the prices more. thats 99% of "buy" posts now-a-days...especially this 1 thats so late

sorry to be cynical but its true

----------


## FallingReign

3 days? when I listed this it was 24 hours old and I heard about it late because I'm in Australia.

----------


## kindbudz

> 3 days? when I listed this it was 24 hours old and I heard about it late because I'm in Australia.


yeah 3 days. 

this post when people started noticing is 2.5 days old: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...t-exploit.html (Crystalline Dust Exploit)

and it had been going on for 0.5 days before he posted when you look at gw2spidy

2.5+0.5=3

I THINK...hes trying to claim to be responsible for the "shift" thru exploit but its just pump and dump buying up small # worldwide stock and creating shortage after ban wave

----------


## FallingReign

Fair enough...
I haven't seen the potential that I was hoping for when I posted this thread. However I did make a little bit of income. hopefully I can hold on to the rest of my mats until they are good enough to sell or use.

----------

